# The Amish Mafia?



## Mac1958 (Feb 18, 2015)

.

So I stumbled on to _The Amish Mafia _last night, right at the beginning of the show, and I'm dead serious, there were five or six times I caught myself with mouth agape, thinking _what the fuck is this?_

So tell me, _what the fuck is this?  _

Is it real?  At all?

.


----------



## Camp (Feb 18, 2015)

Only the real parts are real. The fake parts are fake.


----------



## Mac1958 (Feb 18, 2015)

Camp said:


> Only the real parts are real. The fake parts are fake.


Kinda like most "reality TV", I reckon?

.


----------



## Camp (Feb 18, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Only the real parts are real. The fake parts are fake.
> ...


Ya, the only way to get a grip or grasp on what is real and what is embellishment or "creative license" is to do your own research and investigating. Seems like a lot of work just for some entertainment, but such research and investigation often leads to interesting areas of discovery about cultures, religion, etc. Amish Mafia, no, Amish protectors that include Mennonite's and Brethren, yes.


----------



## squeeze berry (Feb 18, 2015)

he got it right. ^


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 18, 2015)

I stumbled on this one the other day.
Street Outlaws Discovery

     Obviously a lot of fake scenarios but the cars make it somewhat entertaining.


----------



## Zoey29 (Feb 18, 2015)

I couldnt believe it either. But last week I  got to read an advance  vopy of a book by the guy from the show Levanon Levi. Nearly everything on the show is at the least  based on real things from the Amish community. Crazy, sad, interesting and just real. I chevked alot of stuff and not a word was false. It was a great book. Its called Amish Confidential  and I think everyone who has any interest in Amish people should read it.


----------



## Nutz (Feb 18, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> So I stumbled on to _The Amish Mafia _last night, right at the beginning of the show, and I'm dead serious, there were five or six times I caught myself with mouth agape, thinking _what the fuck is this?_
> 
> ...


It is fake and absolute nonsense. Think of the station...remember _Swallowed Alive_? Discovery has nothing but fake reality shows.  Just enough truth to make the weak minded want to believe.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 18, 2015)

I've watched it before out of curiosity.  One of the most stupid shows I've ever seen.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 18, 2015)

Nutz said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



I don't know what happened to the Discovery Channel.  It is such a let down and a disappointment.


----------



## Nutz (Feb 18, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


They found out how easy it is to get white redneck viewers looking for white culture when there is a President of a darker hue. 

Have you ever seen a black person on Discovery?  Oh, wait, the black Amish guy that they portray as a villain.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 18, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



 Use to love the discovery channel. Cant stand reality TV so they're pretty much a no watch channel nowadays. 
    If reality TV were real it might be interesting...but it would most likely be illegal.


----------



## Nutz (Feb 18, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...


Yeah...what about the one about some small Alaska town that hates outsiders and electricity...so they invited in a Discovery film crew.  Who the fuck are they kidding?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 18, 2015)

Nutz said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



  I was channel surfing the other day and ran across Street Outlaws.
Supposed to be about illegal drag racing,but when the cops show up they dont question all the cameras. Yeeeah oookay....
    The cars are bad ass but the rest of the show sucks.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 18, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



A really good reality show is The First 48.  I think it's on A&E.  I actually haven't watched it in some time, but if you like to watch how they go about solving a crime, it is fascinating.    That and Cops and some of the survivor type reality shows are the only ones I will watch.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 18, 2015)

Nutz said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Hmm.  Not familiar with that one.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 18, 2015)

Nutz said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



Lol.  I don't know about all that.  It's just a crappy show and Discovery is now just another crappy channel.  Sad really.  I remember when they had some good and interesting programs on at one time.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 18, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



I've never seen that one either.  I don't really like the the pawn shop shows.  I remember a few years back, there were a whole bunch of repo shows too.  Terrible.


----------



## Nutz (Feb 18, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Yep, they have gone the way of the History Channel.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 18, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



 That one isnt to bad. At least they aren't trying to sell as something it isnt.
The only kind of survival show I'd want to watch would be dumping a bunch a people on an island with maybe a pocket knife and a fire starter and see who comes out under their own power.
    Cant stand those two clowns who act like every animal they run across is going to kill em. I have never seen someone so afraid of an alligator or cotton mouth and anyone who grew up around that type thing is laughing their ass off at em.


----------



## Nutz (Feb 18, 2015)

Another fake reality show...Moonshiners, nothing more than an ad for some dudes now legal liquor.  And the spinoff with his little buddy...I think his name was tickle.  That didn't last too long...the acting was horrific...even for a reality show.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 18, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Which one is that?  Dual survivor?  I don't like that one guy who is SUCH a know-it-all and quite arrogant.  I miss Cody.  He was pretty awesome.    The other new guy reminds me somewhat of Cody, maybe a little less of a "hippy."


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 18, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



What about Naked and Afraid?  That's an interesting show.    Lots of bad things can happen when you are naked in a jungle.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 18, 2015)

Nutz said:


> Another fake reality show...Moonshiners, nothing more than an ad for some dudes now legal liquor.  And the spinoff with his little buddy...I think his name was tickle.  That didn't last too long...the acting was horrific...even for a reality show.



Isn't that still on?  I thought that was just on the other night?  Maybe just a rerun.  I thought it seemed suspicious that they would allow cameras to film while they are doing illegal activities.    That makes it a bit unbelievable.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 18, 2015)

Nutz said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



  There seems to be a certain level of disbelief in every reality show out there.
They're pretty much fake documentaries.


----------



## Nutz (Feb 18, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I like dual survivor...I just take it for what it is.  I do like Dude...You're Screwed a lot better though.


----------



## Nutz (Feb 18, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Another fake reality show...Moonshiners, nothing more than an ad for some dudes now legal liquor.  And the spinoff with his little buddy...I think his name was tickle.  That didn't last too long...the acting was horrific...even for a reality show.
> ...


Yeah...its still on...regretfully.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 18, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Well, not Cops or The First 48.  Those are both real.  Reason why I watch them.  However, Cops has just gotten boring over the years.  All they ever really do is car chases, prostitution stings and drug stings, which can be exciting occasionally but not every single episode.  It gets old.


----------



## Nutz (Feb 18, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Yep.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 18, 2015)

Nutz said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



I've seen the ads for it, but I haven't checked that one out.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 18, 2015)

Nutz said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



It's such a rip off that these channels play these type of fake reality shows all night long every night.  The History Channel, the Discovery Channel, even Animal Planet has gotten into this kind of crap.    I can't wait until the reality TV fad dies out.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 18, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



   Those appear to be more about how much discomfort you can stand.
I know I wouldnt want to be in the Amazon with my junk hangen out....to many damn mosquitos and bugs.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 18, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Oh, it must be just horribly uncomfortable and terrible, IMO.  I'm sure that ancient peoples who lived in jungles must have invented clothing, and it wasn't about modesty but about practicality and comfort, also protection.  Some of the people on that show have gotten very, very ill.  I remember one woman almost died after the show was over from Malaria or something.  She was in the hospital for like 6 months recovering.  That is not worth any reality show to me.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 18, 2015)

Nutz said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



 Havent seen You're screwed.
The best thing about Dual Survivor is watching em over react to everything.
    I'm pretty much into surviving in the woods type stuff so it's pretty damn funny.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 18, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



 The thing that kills me is they dont know jack about how to survive in the woods.
It'll be freezing cold and they camp in the bottom of a valley to be near water...worst thing you could do. You need to be midway up the valley wall because the cold settles in the bottom of the valley.
    They make mistakes that even a rookie wouldnt make.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 18, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



I'm just a modern girl from the suburbs.  I don't know anything about surviving in the wild, so I'll take you word for it.


----------



## guno (Feb 18, 2015)

Amish don't drive cars


----------



## guno (Feb 18, 2015)

Amish FAQ


----------



## guno (Feb 18, 2015)

snopes.com Is Amish Mafia Real


----------



## guno (Feb 18, 2015)

*Amish Mafia Final Season: Here’s why it’s fake and always has been fake, with pictures of the actors*

*Amish Mafia Final Season Here s why it s fake and always has been fake - LancasterOnline Local News*


----------



## Disir (Feb 18, 2015)

I knew Vikings was the better pick.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 18, 2015)

guno said:


> Amish don't drive cars



I thought they also did not allow their faces to be photographed or filmed.


----------



## MikeK (Feb 27, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Use to love the discovery channel. Cant stand reality TV so they're pretty much a no watch channel nowadays.
> 
> If reality TV were real it might be interesting...but it would most likely be illegal.


I like reality TV -- but only when the reality is real.  

I believe a lot of what we see on _Amish Mafia_ is real but the overall context is manipulated to present a fabricated and exaggerated impression.  I do enjoy watching _Amish Mafia_ because some of the characters and situations are entertaining and the show does offer a rare glimpse of the Amish world.


----------



## MikeK (Feb 27, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Lol.  I don't know about all that.  It's just a crappy show and Discovery is now just another crappy channel.  Sad really.  I remember when they had some good and interesting programs on at one time.


Sadly, I must agree that the quality of the _Discovery_ channel has declined.  It seems there aren't many truly interesting situations to cover anymore so the producers are resorting to theatrical gimmickry.  

But _Discover_ is still better than a lot of the junk the various channels have been shoveling at us lately.


----------



## MikeK (Feb 27, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Well, not Cops or The First 48.  Those are both real.  Reason why I watch them.  However, Cops has just gotten boring over the years.  All they ever really do is car chases, prostitution stings and drug stings, which can be exciting occasionally but not every single episode.  It gets old.


While the aspect of COPS you refer to as boring _is_ in fact very repetitive that fact serves to reveal an important circumstance -- that of the wasteful futility of the drug war!

The so-called _War On Drugs_ has been going on for over three decades, at enormous cost and with a unnecessarily destructive effect on the social order.  

The simple fact of the matter is drugs are more readily available today than when Ronald Reagan decided to accelerate Nixon's plainly failed effort to eliminate recreational drug use by Americans.  Year after year, billions of dollars are wasted on doing nothing more then creating the world's most imprisoned population with absolutely no effect whatsoever on the amount of recreational drug use by Americans.  

This, in spite of the familiar observation that one definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over and expecting a different result.


----------



## MikeK (Feb 27, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Havent seen You're screwed.
> The best thing about Dual Survivor is watching em over react to everything.
> 
> I'm pretty much into surviving in the woods type stuff so it's pretty damn funny.


I really like _Alaska, The Final Frontier._ 

I wouldn't want to live that kind of life but I do enjoy watching the way those hardy people cope with Nature.


----------



## Politico (Feb 28, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> So I stumbled on to _The Amish Mafia _last night, right at the beginning of the show, and I'm dead serious, there were five or six times I caught myself with mouth agape, thinking _what the fuck is this?_
> 
> ...


It is a reality show.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 28, 2015)

MikeK said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Well, not Cops or The First 48.  Those are both real.  Reason why I watch them.  However, Cops has just gotten boring over the years.  All they ever really do is car chases, prostitution stings and drug stings, which can be exciting occasionally but not every single episode.  It gets old.
> ...



I agree to an extent.  However, we must remember that SOME drugs can make people paranoid, dangerous and violent, especially if they already suffer from some kind of mental illness, which a lot of drug users do suffer from and try to self-medicate with drugs.  I've got no problem with weed or legalizing it, but I hesitate when it comes to some of the heavier drugs, like crack, heroin, etc.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 28, 2015)

MikeK said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Havent seen You're screwed.
> ...



   I could get into it if it weren't for the looooooong ass winters.


----------



## MikeK (Feb 28, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I agree to an extent.  However, we must remember that SOME drugs can make people paranoid, dangerous and violent, especially if they already suffer from some kind of mental illness, which a lot of drug users do suffer from and try to self-medicate with drugs.  I've got no problem with weed or legalizing it, but I hesitate when it comes to some of the heavier drugs, like crack, heroin, etc.


I feel approximately the same about the the _heavier_ drugs.  But the point is the so-called "War On Drugs" is doing and has done absolutely nothing in the way of controlling or reducing the use of _any_ recreational drug.  In fact, drugs are more available today than ever before -- and they cost less!

So who, aside from the increasingly militarized and financially wasteful law-enforcement establishment, derives the slightest benefit from the drug war?  The _War On Drugs_ has become a business!  It serves no constructive purpose whatsoever but it employs tens of thousands of people, and prison construction is in fact the only remaining growth industry in America.

If you will watch the "ride-along" tv documentary, _COPS,_ you will see that four out of every five activities the average police officers engage in are somehow related to drugs.  And in most examples no one is being demonstrably harmed by the possession or sale of the drugs.  In many cases a high-speed auto pursuit results in an arrest for _possession_ of drugs -- very often marijuana.

If you think about it for awhile it becomes quite clear that this situation is best described as organized, indoctrinated, insanity!


----------



## Nutz (Feb 28, 2015)

MikeK said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I agree to an extent.  However, we must remember that SOME drugs can make people paranoid, dangerous and violent, especially if they already suffer from some kind of mental illness, which a lot of drug users do suffer from and try to self-medicate with drugs.  I've got no problem with weed or legalizing it, but I hesitate when it comes to some of the heavier drugs, like crack, heroin, etc.
> ...


Funny thing about it...it is harder to buy alcohol than recreational drugs....especially for kids.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 28, 2015)

MikeK said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I agree to an extent.  However, we must remember that SOME drugs can make people paranoid, dangerous and violent, especially if they already suffer from some kind of mental illness, which a lot of drug users do suffer from and try to self-medicate with drugs.  I've got no problem with weed or legalizing it, but I hesitate when it comes to some of the heavier drugs, like crack, heroin, etc.
> ...



Oh, I agree.  However, a lot of the people who are actually in prison for drug possession charges were caught doing something else and just happened to get caught with drugs on them, exempting drug stings, which I would actually consider entrapment.  

However, my point stands, that some people who are in jail on drug charges were caught breaking and entering or other criminal activities and drugs were just another charge.  I agree with the premise of your post though.  The war on drugs is a failure obviously.  I also agree that we shouldn't really be locking people up just for being in possession of drugs.  It's silly when they are only hurting themselves.  

I'm also against the prostitution stings and think that prostitution should be legal because then we could protect minors from this abusive business more efficiently.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 28, 2015)

Nutz said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Well, in some instances it might be.  However, teens can get both pretty easily.  All they need to get alcohol is a buyer, and it's pretty simple to pay off a homeless dude or whatever to go in and buy you alcohol.  That's what we used to do when we were underage to get alcohol for a party or whatever.  Lol.  That, or raid a parent's liquor cabinet.


----------

